# Chiller high and low flow set point



## shaikhjaved111 (Apr 4, 2019)

What is the meaning of high flow set point and low flow set point water?







What is effect on bypass flow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markbrown (Mar 21, 2019)

I think you need to go through this post to learn about the working of Ductless AC and the differences in old types of AC and latest technology.
https://www.my-coolair.com/mini-ac-splits-a-comparison-between-hvac-vs-old/


----------

